
What's new in Ecto 2.0 ebook - erik14th
http://pages.plataformatec.com.br/ebook-whats-new-in-ecto-2-0
======
mariusbutuc
This «Best parts of "What's New in Ecto 2.0"»
[http://cloudless.studio/articles/44-best-parts-of-what-s-
new...](http://cloudless.studio/articles/44-best-parts-of-what-s-new-in-
ecto-2-0) does a pretty good job at summarizing it.

